# [SOLVED] Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button



## stayrun (Jan 29, 2015)

My mice Razer naga molten is presenting a problem:
Suddenly my left click buttons becomes the scroll button!

My right button click ins't doing nothing...

My click button in razer syspases is now grey;

I havent done any changes!

What can I do to solve this proble?

I already have tried to update my firmware, reinstall my driver and SYSNAPSE 2.0 wihtout sucess.

And when I try to plug my mice holding the three main buttons, my
windows don't find any driver for it.

If someone could send me the bootable driver would be magnific!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

Hi welcome to TSF 

Try the mouse on another computer. Or another on yours it will tell you if mouse is the problem or computer.


----------



## stayrun (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

I have tried it, without success... 

The problems persists... :/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*



stayrun said:


> I have tried it, without success...
> 
> The problems persists... :/


so you tried another mouse? Did that one work? Need to be more specific with the answers.


----------



## stayrun (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

Yes, I've tried with another mouse, and it works, the problems is more specific! 

I'm pretty sure that is a software problem, cause, there were people with same problem as mine and they solved it. 

However even I apllied its solutions it doesn't work..


----------



## stayrun (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

My problem it's exactly this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4NfOMu3FIw


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

Well to eliminate software issue remove all software for the mouse and drivers specific for the mouse and restart computer the basic window drivers should load for mouse does mouse work correctly?


----------



## stayrun (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

I have done it and nothing, I cleared everything and nothing! :/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

So I do believe the mouse itself is faulty if you tried it on another computer and does same thing it has to be the mouse.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

The easiest test, is to test it on another computer as noted above.

If the mouse has the same problem on two or more computers, the mouse is faulty.


----------



## stayrun (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*

ITS NOT A HARDWARE PROBLEM:

To solve it:

Download it: http://drivers.razersupport.com/drivers/Naga/win/Naga_Firmware_Updater_v1.13.exe

install at some folder

disconnect your mouse

open the mouseUpdater.exe

connect it again holdind the 3 main buttons

wait it install 

reconnect your mouse and its working again!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok glad you found the fix


----------



## Maranzato (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Mouse Razer Naga Molten left click became the scroll button*



stayrun said:


> ITS NOT A HARDWARE PROBLEM:
> 
> To solve it:
> 
> ...


I have the same problem but I'm stuck at the step "connect it again holdind the 3 main buttons". When I press the 3 buttons and connect it to my USB port, my Naga won't light up and the software does not recognize it.

It's odd because I can hear the windows beep but the mouse wont work at all.


----------

